# Anyone used Dr. Zenonos dental laser clinic in limassol



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi, if anyone has used this facility could you kindly share your reviews and experience.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We have used his practice for the last 8 years, there are now two dental practitioners, and a very good Danish Hygienist. Not cheap, but I always believe you get what you pay for. They speak excellent English and the equipment is very up to date.


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you, will get in touch with them next week.


----------

